# Probleme mit Microsoft Office XP



## de25kis (11. Juli 2005)

Liebe Forums-Mitglieder seit gegrüßt,

wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem helfen :

Ich nutzte unter Microsoft 2000 das Microsoft Office XP Paket. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich Probleme die sich folgendermassen äußern :

1. Wenn MS Outlook geöffnet wird, wird der Windows Installer aufgerufen
2. Wenn MS Outlook E-Mails abruft bzw. versendet, wird der Windows Installer aufgerufen
3. Wenn Dateien aus Excel geöffnet werden sollen kommt die Fehlermeldung : C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Rolf Kaiser\Anwendungsdateien\Microsoft\Addins\eurotool.xla. wurde nicht gefunden. Überprüfen sie die Rechtschreibung des Dateinamens und überprüfen Sie, ob der Ort der Datei korrekt ist.
Wenn Sie versuchen, die Datei über die Liste der zuletzt verwendeten Dokumente im Menü "Datei" zu öffnen, überprüfen sie das die Datei nicht umbenannt, verschoben oder gelöscht wurde.

Dazu kann ich anmerken, das die zuletzt verwendeten Datein zu öffnen sind.

4. Wenn Dateien in Word geöffnet werden sollen, erscheint der Windows Installer, danach reagiert Word nicht mehr und man muss es über den Task-Manager schliessen. 
Die zuletzt genutzen Datein lassen sich öffnen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich vor kurzem eine neue Daten-Festplatte erhalten habe. Zuvor konnte ich meine Daten ein-zu-eins auf meinen Laptop übertragen und entsprechend später wieder zurück. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, das das Problem auch schon vor dem Festplattencrash bestand. 
Virenprüfung habe ich aktuell durchgeführt. Ebenso eine Überprüfuing mit tuneup habe ich durchgeführt.

Wer hat eine Idee, diese Probleme zu lösen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus !

MfG

Rolf Kaiser


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juli 2005)

Hast du es schon mal mit Reparatur probiert?
Office-Setup > Reparieren


----------



## de25kis (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wie funktiniert das, von der CD ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juli 2005)

Ja, z.B. 
CD einlegen, Setup starten

normalerweise sollte da die Option "Reparieren" erscheinen, wenn Office schon installiert ist.


----------



## de25kis (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
geht nicht ! Windows Installer startet, nach kurzer Zeit kommt :

"Dieses Patschpaket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Stellen Sie sicher das das Patchpaket existiert und das sie darauf zugreifen können. Oder lasen sie den Hersteller der Anwendung püfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Installer Patchpaket handelt."

Daraufhin habe ich mit Hilfe von Google eine msicuu.exe Datei gefunden, die dieses Problem beheben sollte, hat sie aber nicht.

Was kann ich tun ?


----------



## de25kis (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

habe zwischenzeitlich noch eine Option probiert. Und zwar kann man unter MS Office Tools unter Start/Proramme den Microsoft Problem-Manager starten. Führt in meinem Fall auch nicht zum Erfolg, da als erstes "Verknüpfungsproblem" erscheint und nach der Bestätigung "Fehler beim Ausführen des Befehls" erscheint.
Vielleicht helfen diese Informationen ja weiter.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## MC-René (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Hast Du zufällig auch ein Norton-Produkt!? (Antivir oder Systemworks..., oder so)   

Wenn ja, dann hab ich vielleicht ne Lösung, muss mal in meinen alten Tips + Tricks heften kramen...

Ähnliches hatte ich auch mal...


----------



## de25kis (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich benutze keine Norton Produkte mehr. Ich hoffe Du kannst trotzdem helfen, ich nämlich relativ ratlos.

Vielen Dank !

Rolf Kaiser


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2005)

Warum nicht einfach Office runterschmeißen und neu installieren? Dann spart man sich stundenlanges Fehlersuchen ... Nicht jedes Antiviren Programm erkennt auch alles, was es erkennen sollte! Mal so nebenbei 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## de25kis (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Folgendes passiert : Ich gehe über Start, Einstellungen, Systemsteuerung, Software auf das Microsoft Office Paket und klicke auf entfernen. Ich werde gefragt ob ich wirklich Office löschen will und bestätige mit ja. Der Windows Installer geht auf, und geht weiter auf Entfernen wird vorbereitet. Dannach schließt sich die Meldung. Das war es !

Wenn ich dann einfach versuche von der CD aus neu zuinstalieren kommt die Fehlermeldung :

"Dieses Patschpaket konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Stellen Sie sicher das das Patchpaket existiert und das sie darauf zugreifen können. Oder lasen sie den Hersteller der Anwendung püfen, ob es sich um ein gültiges Installer Patchpaket handelt."

Irgendwie scheine ich in einer Zwickmühle zu sitzen.

Wer hilft mir heraus ?

MfG

Rolf Kaiser


----------



## MC-René (13. Juli 2005)

Ist das selbe wie bei mir...

Werd heute mittag mal nachgucken... Bitte etwas geduld...


----------



## Nightcrawler (13. Juli 2005)

Nur mal eine Idee von mir zu doesem Problem.

Hast du zufällig den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" vor dem Festplattentausch auf eine andere Partion verschoben bzw. danach.

Und somit OfficeXP sich tot sucht.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Nightcrawler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ....Hast du zufällig den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" vor dem Festplattentausch auf eine andere Partion verschoben bzw. danach.
> 
> Und somit OfficeXP sich tot sucht.....


*@Nightcrawler*, Selbst dann müsste sich Office starten lassen.... zwar mit Fehlermeldungen, aber es müsste zumindest laufen.
Und selbst wenn es aus dem Grund nicht laufen sollte, muss sich Office trotzdem installiern/deinstallieren lassen.

*@de25kis*, hast Du mal versucht ein anderes MS Produkt ausser Office zu installieren?
Evtl. könnt nämlich der Windows Installer selbst beschädigt sein.... oder Du hast keine Admin-Rechte.
Interessant könnte auch die Knowledge Base von Microsoft sein:
Fehlermeldung: Das Patchpaket konnte nicht geöffnet werden ...
Eine Linksammlung für die verschiedenen Windows Installer Versionen findest Du hier:
Windows Installer v1.1 bis v3.1 Downloads

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## de25kis (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe habe das Problem lösen können. Mit Hilfe der Anweisung unter folgenden Link : http://beqiraj.com/office/2002/tipps/eraser/index.asp
konnte ich das Office-Paket komplett löschen (was vorhaer unmöglich war), und dann wieder neu installieren. Jetzt funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei.
Ich bedanke mich für Eure Teilnahme zur Lösung des Problems.

Vielen Dank !

Rolf Kaiser


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2005)

*@de25kis*, freud mich. Auch wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung auf den Installer falsch lag, hat sich die Googlesuche dazu ja doch gelohnt. 

*@Sven*, schau dir die Seite mal bitte an.
Ich habe noch nie eine so umfangreiche Sammlung zu Windows, Office und Downloads gesehen.
Evtl. währe es ja nützlich, wenn Du daraus eine Art Forum-Regel machst.
Nach dem Motto: "*Wichtig:* Ihr habt Probleme mit Windows/Office? Dann schaut zuerst hier nach den Tips und Tricks."


----------

